# 89 100Q fuel/timing problem



## 914junkie (Jan 16, 2005)

Hello all, my 89 100Q developed an intermitent running problem after the heater control valve blew and completly soaked the engine compartment right after I replaced the heater core. The "engine timing 1" relay keeps cutting in and out simultaneously with the fuel pump. The pump is loud and probably going out but I wonder if one of the timing sensors got damaged by the coolant? Any help is greatly appreciated.Thanx, Paul.


----------

